

Stories from the interview room - chorola
http://ayende.com/blog/162849/stories-from-the-interview-room

======
chorola
Part II： [http://ayende.com/blog/163105/stories-from-the-interview-
roo...](http://ayende.com/blog/163105/stories-from-the-interview-room-part-ii)

About the interview room series： [http://ayende.com/blog/163234/about-the-
interview-room-serie...](http://ayende.com/blog/163234/about-the-interview-
room-series)

